# Who Do The Raps Draft?



## a_i_4_life

if we keep our pick (17th overall) who do you guys think that we should draft? I'm leaning towards Kevin Love (if he's still available) or maybe Koufos from Ohio State


----------



## Junkyard Dog13

JaVale McGee or donte Green


----------



## a_i_4_life

can donte play sf?


----------



## Dee-Zy

Love? Oh please draft a 3rd PF in a row with our 1rst draft picks.

Love is too slow to be our answer at the 3 and he sure as hell isn't our answer at the 5.

vote = Hibbert


----------



## a_i_4_life

Dee-Zy said:


> Love? Oh please draft a 3rd PF in a row with our 1rst draft picks.
> 
> Love is too slow to be our answer at the 3 and he sure as hell isn't our answer at the 5.
> 
> vote = Hibbert


Hibbert can't rebound


----------



## NeoSamurai

The guy who has the biggest ceiling - so Donte Greene for me


----------



## southeasy

javale mcgee

say no to Koufos

i'd rather have Darell Arthur before kufi, he's the better of the Kansas bigmen.

Kev-Love isnt right for our team, the more you see Hibbert, the less you like him as a player. if a trade does not go down; i can still see CDR, tyler smith or B.Rush here, could have some really great workouts. we'll never know until the real evaluations start


----------



## Dee-Zy

We need low post presence on both ends of the floor

We need a big body that will bang

We need shot blocking presence

Hibbert will avg 10 boards a game if he starts in the NBA. Gtown rebound very well as a team so that's why his stats aren't that high. As big as he is, he isn't dead slow either.

My only concern with him is foul trouble. In the past 2 years Gtown lost cuz he got into foul trouble but anybody who watched the game knows that in each game 2-3 calls were questionable.


----------



## Mr_B

whay about one of the Lopez brothers?


----------



## ATLien

Hibbert would be a smart pick if he's there.


----------



## a_i_4_life

Mr_B said:


> whay about one of the Lopez brothers?


Brook is good, but Robin isn't all that


----------



## Onions Baby

Roy Hibbert's a joke. No thank you to him.

JaVale McGee is going to be gone before 17 once the draft workouts are finished. He's just an animal and an athletic freak. If we do manage to snag him, hallelujiah.

Donte Greene doesn't give us that slasher we always ***** about from the 3. That's just not his game. He's got the tools to be one (ala Jamario), but he's not comfortable doing so. A Rashard Lewis-type player is not what we need. If we can't re-invent the wheel with his guy's offensive instincts, then we're screwed.

I'm eyeing Davon Jefferson as a possible candidate. He's a freak athlete, loves to get to the rim and makes us tougher. Robin Lopez would be another solid pick seeing as he can play the 5, he rebounds and he is a very good defender as well as capable shot blocker.

My personal opinion is that we need to get blacker in order to shed our label of being "soft". Some may not agree with this but it's the truth.


----------



## a_i_4_life

Onions said:


> Roy Hibbert's a joke. No thank you to him.
> 
> JaVale McGee is going to be gone before 17 once the draft workouts are finished. He's just an animal and an athletic freak. If we do manage to snag him, hallelujiah.
> 
> Donte Greene doesn't give us that slasher we always ***** about from the 3. That's just not his game. He's got the tools to be one (ala Jamario), but he's not comfortable doing so. A Rashard Lewis-type player is not what we need. If we can't re-invent the wheel with his guys offensive instincts, then we're screwed.
> 
> I'm eyeing Davon Jefferson as a possible candidate. He's a freak athlete, loves to get to the rim and makes us tougher. Robin Lopez would be another solid pick seeing as he can play the 5, he rebounds and he is a very good defender as well as capable shot blocker.
> 
> My personal opinion is that we need to get blacker in order to shed our label of being "soft". Some may not agree with this but it's the truth.


i agree with everything you said


----------



## NCR

Has anyone actually seen McGee play?


----------



## Mr_B

NCR said:


> Has anyone actually seen McGee play?


nope but heres what I found on him hes listed as 7'0 265lbs but this guy can move for a person his size I'm impressed 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJilDqw8JOY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSh4w-UPUk4


----------



## Ruff Draft

Did he just say the Raptors need to be blacker? Wow.


----------



## lucky777s

I have to question the height and weight stats. Guy looks way too athletic on those vids to be that size. Very impressive. If he is legit he should go top 5 and no later than 10. Good looking skill set too with a tough catch to save a ball going out of bounds, a nice hook, and a nice turnaround J, on top of great open court running and ballhandling.

Of course you have to be careful at draft time. I remember guys raving about Kwame Browns 'guard-like' skills in a 7 foot body. Guy has hands of stone and no touch at all.


----------



## Dre

The most pressing need is a defender at Center, which will be unavailable at your spot. The best thing to do is take a wing. You can either go with Rush who'll be a good wing off the bench but nothing more, or take a chance on Jefferson who has the most upside of any swingman who'll be left.

Hibbert is the BPA, but you'd be giving minutes to yet another relatively poor interior defender.


----------



## southeasy

i personally can care less about people saying we are soft as long as the team plays tougher. it's not the label but the actual toughness i'm worried about. if we run 15 white guys and we play hard, i could careless if we are "soft" to other fans. majority of teams already just are ignorant & don't respect toronto for being a canadian city.

i really like the idea of davon jefferson.. he was a beast cominmg out of highschool already. great fit.


----------



## dynamiks

BC would prolly pick Kosta Koufos as we see our Raps having a Euro-style feel. I like CDR, Rush, and Green what about Dorsey? No Koufos plz look at the last European we drafted.


----------



## billfindlay10

It will be interesting to see who we bring in for workouts. Joe Alexander has some beef at the 3 spot with an improved post game and solid outside shot....great athlete as well, could be the rebounding 3 we need. Donte Greene has fantastic length for the wing, but is he just to thin to be an answer for our team? Marreese Speights is a nice wide body who can play the 4 and 5 spots...I like the big shoulders and space making ability. Great fg% and right around 70% from ft. He could be the beef we need up front.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

I think Joe would work, y'know. kid's got some power. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdAYyqSOuPc&feature=related

10 minutes of joe dunking. sick.


----------



## spuriousjones

alexander looked good when i saw him. at least with he and budinger and greene, you have a "chance" with the upside. what about bill walker?

what happened with earl clark? i don't see him on nbadraft. he looked pretty good, too.


----------



## southeasy

earl clark declared, i didn't see him withdraw? possibly listed for next year. i have to see more of alexander, and bill walker would be great IMO, had a decent showing in the s16.


----------



## a_i_4_life

walker relies on his jump shot too much, which pretty much fits our team


----------



## Dee-Zy

Ben Wallace and Noah fit the Bulls too. Doesn't mean it is a smart acquisition.


----------



## southeasy

Nicolas Batum;
draftexpress.com

"Batum started off his first and only game at the Reebok Eurocamp in very strong fashion, hitting a spot-up 3-pointer right off the bat. He handled the ball a bit in transition, grabbed some rebounds and went coast to coast, and played very aggressive defense. His excellent pull-up jumper from mid-range was falling for him at a really nice rate, and he quickly racked up double digit points early in the second quarter.

It’s pretty obvious that at this point in his development (as we’ve stated before) Batum is not going to be any type of go-to guy for any team he plays for, *and thus needs a great point guard and a real system to take advantage of his excellent tools, things you aren’t going to typically find in this type of setting. *

At the end of the day, teams know what Batum brings to the table as a prospect (length, athleticism, tremendous versatility, a huge upside) so this probably won’t affect his stock that much either way. *He certainly deserves props for not being afraid to come out here and show himself, and the thing that was widely considered to be his biggest weakness—aggressiveness—was surely not an issue today*"


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Nathan Jawai!!!

Seriously, I'm just as high on him as most of our non-lotto picks of the past.


----------



## billfindlay10

We don't realy need him to do much so the pressure should be off. Another vet big man on the team would be nice in case of injury though!


----------



## Junkyard Dog13

Earl Clark, Al-Farouq Aminu, Stephan Curry one of the 3  and I am happy.


----------



## billfindlay10

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> Earl Clark, Al-Farouq Aminu, Stephan Curry one of the 3 and I am happy.


Right now we are lottery bound so we should be able to have some good ideas float around!


----------



## HB

I am not sold on Clark's game. He looks like that tease tweener that can do everything but doesnt really excel at anything. GM's are usually fooled by those guys. I don't even know what his true position is right now.

As for sure fire SFs', the two Aminu brothers and Gani Lawal are definitely 3's that can see sometime at the 4 if need be.


----------



## southeasy

same things we see in Earl Clark, we saw from Danny Granger & Josh Howard. i wanted Clark last season in Toronto if you look up the threads, before he withdrew from the Draft. 

i like his shotblocking & rebounding, his passing is good, unselfish, and he's 6'8" + with versatility to play SF.


----------



## Dre

You desperately need a slasher....


----------



## spuriousjones

i liked clark last year. haven't watched college hoops this year so i'm not up on him but while he looked good, i wasn't seeing him as a top-10 pick.

i liked curry, too. supposedly he's made the move to point. don't know about that but i loved the way he hit big shots and could get his shot off pretty easily.

we need talent, period. but i think a wing that can create for himself and others would benefit the team the most.


----------



## SickGame

We need a slasher, first and foremost. A player on the wing that can create and hopefully take over games/last shots.

I would love, LOVE, James Harden but he's going top 5. Manny Harris is a very underrated shooting guard (with good size: 6'5") who scores in munches in Michigan.
Tyler Morgan is another SG/SF i quickly can think of. 
Chase Budinger is overrated.

We just need a scorer. We don't need another Joey Graham instead of Danny Granger type selection. Proven scorers that have played a couple of years of college ball tutelage. Unfortunately, this draft class is going to be pretty weak.


----------



## SickGame

Watching the Kentucky game, Jodie Meeks is just killing it. Apparently, he was a big time scorer in highscool (Mr.Georgia 3 straight years) but struggled his freshmen year (happens) and was injured his sophomore year so his numbers don't show his talent.

This year, he's averaging 24 points a game and he's putting on A SHOW as we speak. He's killing it, he's abit small (6'4" apparently) but my goodness, this guy can fall to our laps in the second round, bam.

DeRozan would be the best prospect from the freshmen class in terms of a SG/SF
(Tyreke Evans is too much of a chucker...)


----------



## southeasy

ya boy Meeks hit 10 treys

54 points tonight for the K..... damn


----------



## HB

Meeks wont be taking in the second round. He's a top 20 pick as of now.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

wow just as i was going to type that Raps will likely squeak into the playoffs i see

Orl, Bos, Cle, Atl, Det, Mia and only 2 spots left, Bucks, Nets, and Sixers all making a good run, even the Bobcats

who would have thought?


----------



## billfindlay10

If we can pick up a second first round pick this year I feel Evan Turner might be a sleeper pick. He has become the leader of Ohio State in his second year and contributes all over the floor. Great size for an NBA 2 guard. http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/player/profile?playerId=36135 If we get a player like Aminu early, Turner would make for a nice promising wing tandem with him!


----------



## chocolove

Demar Derozen, hows his game? is he like one of those guys that are a bit quiet in college but has the tools to really do well in the NBA? I not the biggest college basketball guy but I remember not hearing a lot about OJ Mayo when he was at USC and then he comes to the NBA and does really well. I am not comparing them talent wise but just in terms of being in the same sort of position.


----------



## mo76

chocolove said:


> Demar Derozen, hows his game? is he like one of those guys that are a bit quiet in college but has the tools to really do well in the NBA? I not the biggest college basketball guy but I remember not hearing a lot about OJ Mayo when he was at USC and then he comes to the NBA and does really well. I am not comparing them talent wise but just in terms of being in the same sort of position.


Ya, its a shame small schools like USC don't do more to promote their players.
both players had alot of hype in high school. both are from southern california, both went to USC. I think the comparison ends there.


----------

